# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  how?
hi how do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you sayhow do you say how do you say how do you say hi?

----------

stop ruining this for the rest of us

----------

